

Rock in Opposition was a movement of 70s bands united against the music industry - psawaya
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_in_Opposition

======
cageface
This seems borderline for HN but this _was_ an interesting movement. However,
the political attitudes of many of these bands seem quaintly 70's naive-
Marxist now. I still enjoy Henry Cow's instrumental records but these days
Dagmar Krause's Brechtian histrionics on the "In Praise of Learning" album
just make me chuckle.

It's much more productive to try to humanize capitalism than reject it
entirely, IMO.

